# Zack Khan training biceps at Hammer Strength Gym



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

New video from Nutrex, really like the gym in the video called Hammer Strength but there website is under construction. Its in Durham and looks big and kitted out with some good stuff. Some of the best arms in the business so might try some of his exercises for biceps.

http://underground.nutrex.com/videos/


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

awesome, he is a complete nutter!! On one of his vids he shouts 'Zacks coming to get you!!! All you boys will be scared crying to mummy saying zacks coming for me, I EAT KIDS FOR BREAKFAST' LOL Very entertaining. He does seem off his t1ts in his videos.


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Aye he is nuts

I have been enjoying his blogs watching them on you tube

Anyone seen his rap haha fair play for trying he knows he can't rap for schit haha he doesn't give a fcuk!

"game motherfcuking ova" as zack would say


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

I really hope he comes back when is legs are ready with some good placings he deserves it


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

this geezer is f"*@kin awsome!!


----------



## kash77 (Mar 20, 2011)

yea the guy really knows how to rage himself up especially when he goes he hates guys who are constantly on the phone to there girlfriends in the gym he wont let pu s s y get in the way none of that stuff in his gym lol yea babes i be home in 10 minutes f that schit you have to be a man to be the man


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Not bad stuff, although has the usual Nutrex in your face tubs everywhere like on his own gym videos, at least it has less over the top gangsta rubbish lol.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

It's so hard to listen to him talk, because whether he is or not, he comes across as a bit simple. I'm not saying he is at all; he just seems to really struggle with his words. Anyway, doesn't mean I'm not a fan - I am! I respect how positive he's stayed throughout his injury and he seems like a really nice guy.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Big guy, his accent makes me laugh...

I once had a misunderstanding with Zack over a picture of a cat, true story.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I once had a misunderstanding with Zack over a picture of a cat, true story.


lol wut?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> lol wut?


He was on my facebook at one point, he posted a bicep routine as his status and i posted the link:










Shortly after i got a message saying "Look if you are not interested then don't post on my page"

So i replied with "Re-read the pic"

And he replied with "hehe, is that a cat? i have smoked too much ganja today.. my bad"

Lol, whenever i say i had a disagreement with Zack over a cat people are like huh? haha


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL this guy is nuts!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> He was on my facebook at one point, he posted a bicep routine as his status and i posted the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha damn it, that cat never fails to crack me up! Everytime, even when I know its coming!

Thats awesome! - was just re-reading your post to think of something to write and that damn cat cracked me up again - I love it!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Yep Zack Khan is wicked , got him on the facebook as well. Good to drop set on biceps. Id say bies are one of my biggest weaknesses at the moment, gotta bomb them to bring em up. Hitting them tomorrow with back can't wait now!!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Glad you guys are enjoying his blogs! Since I'm his webmaster I talk to him a lot and I have to say he's a great guy, really down to earth. Hi DVD is on offer on his website at the moment - well worth buying (especially since I did the cover!! lol).

Edit - a lot of the stuff he does on the blogs (gangsta stuff etc. is just for the fun of it really - he acknowledges it'd be pretty boring if all he did was train and talk sense all the time! :lol: )


----------

